# Maiden Voyage



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

First trip out in the Outback and I must say we love it!! This Trailer is more than we hoped for and we are hooked! Thanks to everyone for all the advice on mods, etc. The Tundra handled it with both bikes loaded - no problem!


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

They didn't give you much room there, eh?

Beautiful TT and Bikes!!


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey NN. Nice pic. How far from Fort Mac did you go for your first trip??



Northern Ninja said:


> First trip out in the Outback and I must say we love it!! This Trailer is more than we hoped for and we are hooked! Thanks to everyone for all the advice on mods, etc. The Tundra handled it with both bikes loaded - no problem!


----------



## Michael1 (Apr 2, 2010)

What happened to the "S" in Super lite on the front decal?

Michael


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Randy: There's actually quite a bit of room behind the trailer. We have dog ex-pens back there, along with the BBQ, etc.
Pep: We came to Regina, about 1100KM to see our families. Not exactly a scenic destination, but it used to be home. Didn't miss this bloody wind though!
Michael: We were under the impression that we got the "Special Edition Outback Uperlite".


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

When did Regina get that many trees?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Say...what kind of dog is that exactly back there? Tail sure is bushy for a short hair. Kinda looks like a big shaved fox.

-CC


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

You're close, he's a big shaved Belgian Shepherd. They look ridiculous shaved, but it's great for the summer.
Pep, yes, they imported these trees for the campground.







The wind just whistles through this half of the province because they have virtually no trees.


----------

